# REVIEW THE TOWN ABOVE YOU VIA DREAM ADDRESS



## kid kat79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Its pretty simple...you visit the town above you via dream address, and give your opinions on what you think of the town, and what you think the person could add or remove. Also give a rating from 1-10, with ten being the best town ever and a 1 being a town that needs major work.

After you give your review of the town you visited, state your town name and dream address so the next person can visit and give a review.

I'll start:

Dream Address: 5800-5587-9403

Town: Rockstar

Enjoy


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 11, 2015)

i'll give this one more try


----------



## AwePanda (Aug 11, 2015)

I liked your dream town, it's neat and the pattern of the trees is nice. Also liked Stitches's place.

Though in front of the campsite there were two cut down trees. I'd rate it 8/10.

DA: 5900-2460-0790
Town: Seiretoy


----------



## Akimari (Aug 11, 2015)

Right now, my DA isn't an accurate representation of my town, so the next poster is free to review AwePanda's town again.

Imma be writing down this review as I walk through the town by the way.

First thing I noticed was the use of the default tree pattern. Not bad per say, but not really fitting for a town pattern, y'know? Your paths are also 1x1 and don't use borders and that's just a personal pet peeve of mine, so don't take my disdain towards that personally~ Oh, and for the items on the ground, I'd recommend putting them in wrapping paper so it looks neater! You also don't need a golden axe there either since Lloid offers you an axe. 

Okay, your path goes to 2x2, heck yeah. The purple compliments the fall colors well and the matching flowers are nice too~ I'd recommend some trees/bushes along the path as well to mix things up a bit~ There are also some sections that are a bit TOO full of this one single path. Like, the entire leadup to Retail and Town Hall. It just feels like there's an overabundance of this one path, so maybe toning down the usage of it around these ares would be helpful. 

Going behind Retail, the wisteria trellis is in a bit of a nowhere land, and the police station is right in front of a bridge.  Sadly the bridge is well placed and you can't move the police station, but I won't hold that against you since you couldn't move the station even if ya wanted to. 

I like the bushes around the mossy stone PWP! I kind of wish they were more symmetrical, but you have a house plot right next to the PWP so I can forgive it not being totally symmetrical. Oh, the illuminated arch is a pretty PWP, but only when it's lit up. I'd recommend updating your DA at sometime after 6pm so the lights on it are lit up. The area with the fence, zen bench, and streetlamp is very cute as well. Maybe surround more bushes around that too? The campsite area is nice and tranquil as well, and I like how it's hidden behind all the trees~ I noticed near the train station you have one streetlamp on the right side of it, perhaps add that same streetlamp to the left side as well? Symmetry is key! 

Okay, interior review time!
First room is really cute! I LOVE the Lovely Set, and the villager pictures being set up where they are looks pretty nice as well. You made the most out of this room and that takes a lot of effort. My only tripe was the golden closet thing. Doesn't really match the pastel pinks/whites in the room.
Left room: HECK YEAH A SWEETS ROOM! Seems a bit unfinished though,  maybe try to get some orderable food to add into the room? 
Middle room: Cute lil' kitchen~ It's really well-organized and easy to navigate and walk through! -takes inspo screencaps for my future kitche-
Right room: Oooh, a mermaid/aquarium type of room, I actually haven't seen that mix very often! It's a tad on the plain side, but it still looks comforting, aside from that Napoleonfish dear GOD that thing is creepy
Upstairs: A bathroom type of room, huh? This also feels a bit unfinished, but then again, it IS a bathroom/washroom... can't really do all that much with it. THANK YOU FOR THE SCREEN IN FRONT OF THE TOILET.
Basement: SHROOMS. 420. 420/10, I APPROVE. 

Overall: The town feels a bit underdeveloped and there's a few placements on the outside that could use some touching up, same with the pathings. However, there is definitely potential in this little town of yours and I can tell you've tried pretty hard with what you've got so far, so congrats to you for it! I'd give you a solid 7/10, but with some touchups that number could very easily go up!


----------



## AwePanda (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd never imagined someone would review my town like that but oh my god, thank you. 


I understand your point of view and appreciate it, the way you explained things was very professional. xD

Although I should have noted that my dream town is different from my current town haha.


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 13, 2015)

lets keep these going...


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay, going through Collet. 
I like the Sweets pattern for the path, but I don't think it goes great with the other path. I'd say pick a theme and run with it. Also, some of the paths are a little disjointed, at the connection to the plaza, as well as under the wisteria trellis, easy fixes, just need to be done. 
I really like all the pink lilies, but where are your trees?
You have plenty of room to decorate your houses, that'll be fun to decorate when you get there. Oh wait. More houses. Aki's house needs some more cohesion, you have furniture in rooms where they don't belong, you're kinda busting Lyle's chops. Bang. 

All those hybrids on the beach though, beautiful. Like a dream, oh wait. 
You have a good start, but a lot of work to do in landscaping and decorating, as much of your town is kind of bare. 

To the person who reviews my dream, I just updated so it's current, but I'm trying to regrow grass, so there are quite a few more flowers than usual. My address is 5800-5738-6242.


----------



## Psicat (Aug 13, 2015)

Dinoland is a cute town.  I love the fairy tale path, too bad the bordered version of it takes so many slots.  I don't mind all the flowers, one of my towns ended up like that, but you do need a more organized landscape.  The campground seems a little awkwardly placed maybe a hammock or fire pit next to it would make it look better in its location.  

Robyn's house is still a work in progress, but Jessica's house is very pretty.  I love the front room.  It feels like such a tranquil living room. My only complaints would be the modern wood bench in the kitchen feels out of place.  I think the table would look better with it removed and the two alpine chairs on the left shifted to that side.  And the upstairs room needs a more clearly defined theme.

I'd rate it a 7/10.

If someone wants to review NewVegas.  Dream Address: 4100-5686-5105


----------



## Leppi (Aug 13, 2015)

I'll review NewVegas! I'm just gonna type up reactions as I go!

Starting off, I like the choice of the double rainbow and the path around the tree. But then I step down and... a cemetery? I'm a bit confused on the town concept, but hopefully I'll figure that out as I go along!

Jenny tells me "war never changes" as I go into her home. I like the path leading up to it with the bushes. First room is interesting! Casino type room, and then I see the Fallout poster in the background and remember the town name. I wonder if this town is just an elaborate Fallout reference I'm not going to get because I didn't play that game. That being said, the interiors are generally good. My favorite is the room in the back with the Gracie set. I wouldn't have thought to use the Gracie set that way! I love the basement, too, it feels eerie and interesting. 

Now I'm starting to get the theme a little better, yeah it looks like a barren desert. It feels really off though when the town music is so happy. 

You get points for using a lot of PWPs that aren't often used, though! It's refreshing to see a lot of those. You definitely get points for creativity. I also think the PWPs are generally placed well, I can't think of anything I would move. I just feel unfortunately the town is a big reference that goes over my head and will be better appreciated by a fan of the game. 

Also incredibly minor but Jeffrey has a typo in his message! 

Overall, though, your town is very creative and well thought out! I'm really impressed with the uniqueness of the theme! Well done!

My DA is 4400-5838-5587


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Aug 13, 2015)

From start to finish, Prru is a beautiful town. All the tiles look fantastic, and the flowers color-complement them very nicely. I love that your river patterns are actually complete and don't just awkwardly cut off somewhere (except for the one around town hall, but at first glance it looked fine too).

The early evening timing casts a calm blue glow on everything and it looks great with the predominately white and pink flowers. Your tiles look like they have the remnants of falling cherry blossoms on them; I have a feeling this town would look even better during the cherry blossom season.

One of my favorite spots in town was how you had the fire pit and the special stumps near the campsite. It's something I rarely see, and yet I'm surprised more towns don't do it. If I didn't put my campsite in a dumb spot I'd have loved to do the same thing.

I loved having all the presents around town, and not just piled up near the plaza so you just gradually come across them instead. I wasn't sure what the point of all the random gyroids on the bridges was, though. I did find myself wishing for a third bridge (especially going from Cocoa's house to Leppi's) at times, but most of the town is immaculately put together.

Bonnie's cafe room is really cute. I'm loving the custom regal furniture more and more, and K.K. Disco is a favorite of mine. Cocoa's main room is a great mix of modern wood, cabin, and alpine furniture. I'm not sure which of Leppi's rooms I liked best; either the left or the right, both of which have the same calming feel as the rest of the town. I also liked her gaming basement, although I feel like something with the cityscape wall would probably look best on the second floor.

I loved every second I spent in Prru. It's a beautiful town, and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Leppi (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for this feedback!! It was really well thought out, thank you!


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 17, 2015)

mrgameandscoth would be next...any takers to review the dream address?


----------



## kid kat79 (Aug 19, 2015)

I restarted my town a few weeks ago, and would like to get a review from someone please. I would like some suggestions...

Thanks

Town name: Aerobay
Character name: Raptor


----------



## kid kat79 (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone up to review my town?


----------



## kid kat79 (Oct 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## BaconRainbow (Oct 21, 2015)

Since mrgameandscotch was next I'm doing his first! 
First thing I see is the tetris block like pattern around the plaza adorable! The little map was very clever too I commend you for that pixel work!  The lego path was a cute pattern too but the patterns do seem a little mismatch! ovo 
I liked that you had the 'lifes a party' cut out then had all these treats and drinks cleverly placed around! Including those chocolate coins by the well; like you could make a wish in the fountain. owo
oh my glossssh and the mini bamboo&bush maze, I'm a fan of mazes so that was awesome! But the random jig saw puzzle piece pattern felt a little outta place? I've seen a few different paths already and I'm one for color and combos but maybe instead put the tetris blocks or lego block one there so they kind of collide or go more together if that makes sense? owo
I also enjoyed how you tried to keep choosing PWP's that were also colorful, and then added little touches! Like the Picnic Blanket had 2 baskets of fruit like you were providing more snacks with what was in the basket!
I also liked the placement and images of the custom signs! And overall how the town was full of color and pop but you kept somethings a tad more coordinated! Like Kiefer's house since he had more a spooky theme he had dead trees near his house- again if that makes sense >v< I even enjoyed the little story you gave the town with the treasure hunt and wet suit.
I rate it a 9/10! 

I'll rate kid kat79's DA and give my own dream address once I return from dinner in a few!


----------



## BaconRainbow (Oct 21, 2015)

First thing I notice is the path, I love the pattern you choose not only is it well fitting it gave me a small sense of nostalgia. I ran into Flame about first thing he made me a bit curious but I liked the clothing of his, I thought it was clever how you did the Sloppy set for his home since as the early Pokemon show went over (excusing James family) Team Rocket grunt or not lived on the sloppy side so to speak. So clever! But not everyone may get that little reference! ovo Admittedly, I didn't pick up on Harley's theme or reference. The yellow bench good spot near the cafe with the cute tiny trees on either side! I did feel like the Resetti Center could have been in a better spot but I know you can't move that so don't worry about it! 
I liked the little pattern you've made with the trees around the campsite but if those four do grow up all the way, it may make things a tiny bit crowded with all those trees so close as something to keep in mind! I also liked the peach trees on the bottom half as well as the light house! I don't seen many towns in general with a light house so that was a neat little surprise. I didn't get Raptor's theme or reference either. I liked how all three houses kept similar exterior however kinda like a sense of family or bond between them! owo And I know it wasn't that long ago til you restarted but so far good progress!
I rate it 6/10 and look forward to see what else you'll be doing! 

Dream Address: 5900-2797-1011
Town: Rosewood


----------



## BaconRainbow (Oct 22, 2015)

Friendly bump \owo/


----------



## Coricus (Oct 22, 2015)

Hmm. . . 7/10.

I'm not very eloquent, but I'll try to describe how I felt. . .

The benches gave me a very happy feeling every time I went past them! They're so pretty, especially with the flowers!

And I found what the green-haired player said very funny, even if the reference flew over my head.
But. . .

It all feels so. . .empty. I felt kind of disoriented by it, really. The paths were so huge, there wasn't much going on with the plant life in a few spots, and the houses felt kind of disorientingly "too perfect" as well. 

I. . . hope I'm not being too harsh. Really, I've only been playing for about a month, and my town is kind of a mess right now.
Really, part of why I'm here is because I need help figuring out how to improve it. I prettied it up a bit for the Dream Address, but it's still very. . . here.

5100-6051-1707


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 22, 2015)

Coricus, I'll be back here later to review your town.

Anyone who looks at my town, it's still being worked on. The things that aren't complete are obvious when you see them.


----------



## Auri1898 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd give the town above me 9/10.


Feel free to review mine. 


Dream address is in the signature.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 22, 2015)

Auri1898 said:


> I'd give the town above me 9/10.
> 
> 
> Feel free to review mine.
> ...



You should give a bit of feed back for the town you visit. What did you like about the town? I'll happily visit yours in a few. Although, I won't give a rating. I don't like to do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Town of Zooville.

Ooh. You have Aurora moving in. She's one of my favorites. I like the path, and it's nice seeing all that lovely green grass.Very nice town flag. Did you make it? It looks like you're still working on your town, but so far so good. The houses are coming along nicely too. Thanks for sharing.

I would have visited Coricuses house but it looks like vintage Viola will visit it later.

I guess I would like my Cherish town reviewed. So far people love it or said it was nothing special. A lot of work went into the houses. ( Although, Breanna's main room is temporary.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vintage Viola said:


> Coricus, I'll be back here later to review your town.
> 
> Anyone who looks at my town, it's still being worked on. The things that aren't complete are obvious when you see them.



Your town is gorgeous. The paths are beautiful, and I love the pattern next to the water pump.The orange roses and bushes look fantastic. All the flowers are nicely placed, too. The houses are nicely decorated. Some of my favorites are the upstairs in Viola's house, and all the rooms in Kimico's house. The upstairs looks awesome, and I love the clothes you left out by the front door. Kimico is such a cute little character. I love how you dressed her.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 23, 2015)

Coricus said:


> Hmm. . . 7/10.
> 
> I'm not very eloquent, but I'll try to describe how I felt. . .
> 
> ...



Okay, so I just got to your town. Now I'm walking around, and I see that it's pretty bare. Not a lot going on in the town, I see what you meant. I do like the illuminated sign pwp though, and the paths that you actually do have on the ground! It's pretty empty everywhere else (aside from all the flowers). There's not much I can really say about what's out here, I assume you're still in the beginning process of decorating? I really love your gold roses by the way, I can never grow those because I have the beautiful town ordinance at my place.

I thought what Coricus said was cute lol. 

I entered her house, and I see you use the spooky theme in her main room! Makes sense with her being a witch. I like your back room, especially the song playing. KK Waltz is nice. I like the basement the best. Something about music not playing can be nice sometimes. And I like the scientific thing you've got going there.

I liked the house, I like your flowers too. I know it's still a work in progress so 7/10 from me. All you need really is to organize your trees and flowers to compliment your town more. Throwing in shrubs wouldn't hurt either (if you've got Leif's shop yet). And figuring out what you'll do with your paths. If you don't like the ones you've got, you can always search the Internet for some. Or even get them from Wendell when you visit a dreamtown. I've only been playing since July, and my town started off slow too. You'll figure out how you want it to look like the more you build 

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Your town is gorgeous. The paths are beautiful, and I love the pattern next to the water pump.The orange roses and bushes look fantastic. All the flowers are nicely placed, too. The houses are nicely decorated. Some of my favorites are the upstairs in Viola's house, and all the rooms in Kimico's house. The upstairs looks awesome, and I love the clothes you left out by the front door. Kimico is such a cute little character. I love how you dressed her.



Thank you very much!  Kimiko is my favorite of my humans too


----------



## Coricus (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage Viola said:


> Okay, so I just got to your town. Now I'm walking around, and I see that it's pretty bare. Not a lot going on in the town, I see what you meant. I do like the illuminated sign pwp though, and the paths that you actually do have on the ground! It's pretty empty everywhere else (aside from all the flowers). There's not much I can really say about what's out here, I assume you're still in the beginning process of decorating? I really love your gold roses by the way, I can never grow those because I have the beautiful town ordinance at my place.
> 
> I thought what Coricus said was cute lol.
> 
> ...



I'm glad my house and phrase are in good shape!

Overall I've been just starting to organize my trees. Did you see the rows of cedars on both sides of the path from the train station to my house with the one Holly bush in there? How was it? I'm planning on filling in the gaps with pairs of holly bushes so that the whole path will have greenery in the summer and an incredibly festive feel in the winter.

And I was also thinking of putting a couple of face cutouts next to the one I have. And making paths up to the houses of my other two keeper villagers like I did with Lobo. Other than that I guess I have to brainstorm/wait for PWP suggestions, but at least I have a few ideas. . .


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 23, 2015)

It's fun reading all these reviews and visiting all your lovely towns. I think mine is next. ( correct me if I'm wrong). I choose my Cherish town. Dream codes in my sig. Please don't give a rating. Thanks so much.


----------



## Auri1898 (Oct 23, 2015)

I didn't actually design my town flag. I took the pattern from another town I was visiting whilst in the dream world. The flag is the garnet star from Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. Great game!!! I would highly recommend that you play it if you haven't already.


----------



## Akimari (Oct 24, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> It's fun reading all these reviews and visiting all your lovely towns. I think mine is next. ( correct me if I'm wrong). I choose my Cherish town. Dream codes in my sig. Please don't give a rating. Thanks so much.



Yupp, I'm pretty sure it's you. I'll put my review under the spoiler for you!


Spoiler



First thing I noticed was the ore around the tree, and I've genuinely never seen that done before, so props to you for that!
Not seeing any pathing here, and that's a-okay. I can definitely see though that you're fond of using ore as an outside decoration, and I like how you matched certain ore with flowers of the same color. There are some cases though where it looks just randomly scattered, like the little sapphires that are near the very top of the map. 
I'm liking the flower color-scheme you go going on for the homes as well~. Really  nice use of the bushes, wisteria trellis, roses, and ore once again! I'm really liking your approach with using it as a consistent decoration around town. It, like your signature states, is very unique. 
I'm noticing a path now being created with the lucky clovers. I like it, though I feel like it should connect or surround the plaza a bit so visitors know to follow said path. Your fruit-tree orchards and the signs on them give off a very good feel to the town as well. c: I was just about to comment on how natural everything is and then I crossed your bridge furthest to the right and kinda got transported to a magical like section, haha. Nice usage of the golden roses, money trees (which I usually don't like), and paths! Kinda gives off this sudden upper-class section feel for the town. 
At the bottom left corner you have some pink ores spread around and those feel kind of randomly scattered as well. Maybe have the ores surrounding the peach trees instead? Also holy nuts that Isabelle/Digby/Sunflower cut-out is adorable! You've also got a bunch of really well-placed benches. There's something very pleasing about where you put that fairy-tale bench (the one by Anette's house) & I'm liking it.

OKAY time for houses. We got four houses to tackle so here we GO.

Annette:
Already feeling the fairy-tale structure from the exterior and landscaping. You've got a really cute little cafe-type of place in the first room and I'm kinda pleased that it isn't the pink that I expected it to be. It looks hella well-made, comfortable too! Also dem Booker and Cooper portraits <3 
Left room: Another cafe, but with a totally different feeling to it. This one feels a lot more serene, subtle, peaceful, and your music helps with that too. I like this kinda old-fashioned feel it's got going for it. You don't see 'em very often.  
Middle room: I'm guessing all the rooms will have a different type of cafe to it? I'm not fond of the color green at all (especially this shade) but the room itself is still well-designed. Wasn't expecting to see Shrunk's jacket used as material, so that's something new. Your items are placed well, I just can't get behind the color scheme of it is all. 
Right room: Ooooh, a lovenest? Well then 
Upstairs: Mmm, this room feels kinda incomplete compared to the others. Not much going on, and I'm guessing that's a conscious decision, but it contrasts a bit too much with the others rooms that had more to them. Maybe just adding a few more tables and seats, or tables with items on them could help bring it more to life?
Basement: I really love the furniture arrangement here, just not the clothing item/pattern you put on the furniture. Something that matches the brown/blue scheme that the rest of the room has going for it would be a bit more fitting, imo.

Alright I know that I'm rambling a lot about just one house so if you want me to review the other 3 like this, please do tell me because I don't wanna have ya read a useless text wall or anything like that. (I don't mind reviewing the other 3, I just dunno if you actually want me to...)

BASICALLY it's a really solid and unique town, and with just some fixups on ore placement and clover-paths that are more consistent and start/surround the plaza, it'd be pretty close to perfect imo! My lil' house complaints could easily just be my own preference, though I really would try to add a bit more to your upstairs and possibly change the basement furniture so that the pattern used on it matches more with the rest of the room. Other than that though, everything is hella well-placed and I definitely enjoyed it! c:



My DA is in my signature, though do note that there's still some patching up to do (like the trees and soon-to-be flora around the plaza) and that my houses are a MESS, save for the main, left, and middle room in Mayor Aki's home, so if you could critique only those three rooms that'd be great. The front rooms of the other three houses are done but they're nothing special at all (just me collecting Gracie seasonal stuff in them) and you genuinely don't need to go into any other homes except for Aki's. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 24, 2015)

Akimari. Thanks so much for the nice review. I agree that the upstairs is missing something. I've been trying to figure out how to make it better. And it's funny about what you said about the blue ore. I totally agree. That area is temporary, I just haven't figured out what to do in that area. Thanks again.


----------



## kid kat79 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just a quick note: If you have reviewed a town before, its ok to review a second town or as many as you want. After each review that you do, your town will be the next it line to be reviewed by someone else...


----------



## Charcolor (Oct 26, 2015)

sorry that my reviews aren't as wordy!!

kid kat79 - i really like the layout of your town!! the path blends in nicely. your trees are nice and organized too! i have a feeling it's not updated, but even so it's a nice simple little town and i enjoy it! 
also, we both have olivia. i love it when that happens in dream towns.
anyway, it just feels like a real town! you did a great job! i hope you update it again soon!
i think my favorite human house is flame's, mainly because it's the first time i've seen the sloppy set all in one place~

Akimari - your town looks amazing! it's like walking through the city! (plus you used one of my favorite hourly themes~)
i've never seen the fairy tale pwps used so well! it really fits in! i love it!
i like your house too!! you're very good at putting together sets too! although some furniture i wish i could access, especially the music boxes in your right room. that's mainly just because i'm nosy though. still, you must be proud of owning such a house!!
also, i saved the dream dress to my designs. it's really cute! c:

i really love both your dream towns!! i will certainly visit them both again!!


----------



## kid kat79 (Nov 20, 2015)

friendly bump...if anyone wants to keep this going.


----------



## BaconRainbow (Nov 22, 2015)

kid kat79 said:


> friendly bump...if anyone wants to keep this going.



I still like the idea of this place hope it keeps going OAO


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 22, 2015)

BaconRainbow said:


> I still like the idea of this place hope it keeps going OAO



Oooh I really like this idea!! I'll reserve this post and edit it as I visit your dream town!

Rosewood review: omgosh I love your house! the main room is so fruity and happy. The only thing that's lacking is music! I think a few songs would really make the rooms pop. 
And we have similar ideas for the basement.  villager pics in a dimly lit blue room. Very pretty and well organized!
- the other house: oh my goodddd the starry pattern on the furniture is gorgeous! I love it. 
- As for the town itself, I think it would really benefit from either more flowers or clovers/mushrooms to fill in the empty spaces. Or you could put in some decorative paths like stepping stones or something.
Very creative, it just needs to be fleshed out a bit more. 




Mine:4900-5815-8149
Note: my town is still very much a work in progress, and the flowers are a mess I know lol. But I'd love feedback on everything else!


----------



## MD Fey (Nov 23, 2015)

I think your town is wonderful and cute with that pink theme. Your houses are very cozy and lovely too. I like the southern part of the town the most with the green/cherry blossom leaves and the trees. They give me a peaceful feeling and I bet they will look so beautiful when the cherry blossoms bloom. I also like the area below the mayor's house. Everything is well decorated and organized


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 23, 2015)

Just bullet pointing first impressions (sorry, didn't get your houses! I forgot)...

Dreaming of *Sweetbox*

- Running around, the paths can get a little overwhelming, but I do love how they form little flower beds everywhere and you seem to have really thought out the layout. 
- I love the areas where you placed the villager houses, especially the area where Elvis and Beau are located. I love the flowers you picked for each of your villagers houses. It works really well (I'm inspired!) I also love the bamboo placement around your character's house. 
- The 4 bushes in front of the bridge is a little confusing. 
- Your "zen" area is also very relaxing and I like the paths you put down.
- Love the row of special stumps next to Re-Tail as well as the illuminated plaza

Overall I really enjoyed your town!! Ran around a few times and discovered new things each time. You really put a lot of effort into it!!! Like I said, the paths can be a little overwhelming but I actually think since every inch of your town is covered, it does work. Sorry for not checking out your houses, I usually don't look in them.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 23, 2015)

Town: Gensokyo
DA: in sig
______
Kenka
Town:
Likes:
- nice patterns
- city hall area
- zen forest feeling

Dislikes:
- park area around cafe felt crowded by flowers

Jule's House:
Main: hm. a little hodgepodgey
Right: summer kitchen
Back: exotic cabanna, but again kinda helter-skelter
Left: odd little bathroom
Basement: a lab?
2nd Floor: hunh.

Moog's House:
Main: mess
Right: another mess
Left: an actual, messy, room
2nd Floor: empty

Suggestions:
- remove some flowers around the park
- need something in the south-western corner
- improve the player homes

Final Thoughts: The town was very good and soothing and obviously has had a lot of tlc, but a few little things felt off and the player rooms definitely did not get the same consideration and ranged from meh to atrocious.

Rating: 3.5/5


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 25, 2015)

giving this a bump


----------



## kid kat79 (Dec 7, 2015)

let's keep this rolling....

up next for review: 

Town: Gensokyo


----------



## mayortash (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll review Gensokyo. Saving this post to edit later

Bullet pointing this as I travel through your town:


love that it's snowing in your DA. Very peaceful
The themed clothes at your plaza is a nice touch. It's obvious you're going for a Japanese/Zen theme
I like how you have the path that leads to the zen bell and bench at the top right. The water path comes from below the tracks and it does look like it starts a bit randomly
Reimu's house was the one I came to first. I like the theme throughout the house but the basement threw me with the ice set. Also, and it's a personal thing - but some of your items are facing the walls. I know it's so you can see them when you enter the house but just FYI
You have some dead bamboo to the top right of your town hall.
I like the bamboo around the town hall though - very nice.
I'm guessing the dead trees around Kabuki's house is meant to be because he's in a desert of some kind? The Stonehenge PWP doesn't fit to me - but I guess because I associate Stonehenge with overgrown forest.
2nd house was Marisa's - Ooh I like this one a lot. The back room (no spoilers in case anyone else wants to visit) was really well done. I also liked the cafe to the left. Really the only thing was that in the main room the big bookcase is half covering the doorway to the back. I would have it rotated to make a little corner on it's own.
Alice's house next - I think I'm missing some of the references that you have here. Nicely decorated throughout
Aw man, Chrissy's house DIRECTLY in front of the Roost must be annoying for you
I'm not a fan of the picnic QR thing you have going on - I'm wondering if that's to reserve that space for the picnic blanket or for plot resetting? I just always think they look very.... flat.
Last house is Yukari's - nice, feels a bit generic though. The 2nd bath-house feels like a copy of what you already have in town. I would probably change one of them up a bit.

Right, so generally, all your bridges are different - I'm guessing to symbolise going to different areas? It feels like it sort of interrupts the general flow of your town.

Your houses are all lovely. There's quite a lot of stuff on the floor though. I would get a few more tables. Especially for Yukari's house if you keep the bathhouse for all the bonsai trees. The general plans of the houses though do feel quite similar - it'd be nice for each of them to have a bit more individual character.

I appreciated that you allowed your designs to be free. There's quite a few copies of the same design there - I'm guessing that some of your alts are also pattern mules, no problems with that at all.

Overall I really enjoyed dreaming of your town.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 22, 2015)

Bumping this awesome thread and will edit as I visit!

Also pls don't judge too hard, it's still a wip!

Laputa review: 
First of all, Trash of Laputa is hilarious. 
I love that you updated during the northern lights!!!! So pretty.
Nice clothing choices! I love the plaid cami dress. I'd suggest putting out some headgear or hats as well.
Yooooooo natural paths!! I'm a sucker for natural dirt paths. You get major points for that since they seem very tedious to manage.
The flower arch down from your house is a nice touch.
Some furniture in your house seems to stick out in a not so pleasant way like the sideways bookcase in the right hand room whereas it would look very nice without it. But hey, if you like it is all that matters.
Overall I really like your town layout. It's beautiful but imo the only thing you could improve is your house with more cohesive themes. So I'd say 7/10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 22, 2015)

Ivyvale Review
-------------------
First of all very excited when my mayor wakes up, looks colorful and happy. Nice no running sign it helps people to know not to run in your flowers . very pretty gems/mushrooms along the road. while i was here i picked up a pinkie pie dress from Wendell. (thanks!) i also love your saying... its adorable! I can tell your a hardcore pinkie pie fan. nice rarity faceboard. after all, its a pretty nice town  thanks for letting me dream with you mayor-of-ivyvale!


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 7, 2016)

friendly bump for this thread


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I've reviewed yours before as I love this thread, but if I did I'll review it again.  to be edited as I go!

*Aerobay*:
- I really love the paths! They're so natural and pretty.
- the reset center is nicely placed too, if I didn't know it was a pwp I would have thought it was just a nice little accessory to your paths.
- I love the symmetry outside of the cafe with the trees and flowers on either side of the pwps. Everything feels so clean and organized.
- oh I do remember this town! I remember the team rocket secondaries you have  which is still a super cute theme.
- the pink and black rose theme is just all around pretty.

Overall I'd give it an 8/10, I think it could use more flowers around town but I really love the overall organized and cozy feel of the town.


----------



## Miii (Jan 13, 2016)

Reviewing Ivyvale c: 

Right off the bat, I really liked the path you had in the town square. And the pink lilies with the rubies next to them was a nice touch :3 I'm extremely jealous of your fairytale train station. I like your mermaid house a lot (your basement was my favorite room ^.^) and the sweets room in your other house made me want sweets. Also, your characters are cute!

Overall, well designed! 

My dream address is 4500-6166-8259 and mah town's called Glendale


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jan 14, 2016)

Heading to Glendale
Gensokyo is in my sig
Would particularly like to know what to do with the area between the police station and Annalise's house and whether to add another flower arch leading to the cafe
~
Glendale
Likes:
-nice patterns

Dislikes:
- the perfect apple tree pattern combo you have becomes kind of unpleasant with how much it's repeated
- having no path through your town can be nice, but it feels like you don't have any particular reason to go pathless
- the patterns bordering everything again would look nice, but you have it everywhere
- feels like a lot is going on, but also like nothing is going on

Devon's House:
Main:  WOW!!  Now that is cool!
Right: Nice but a little odd.
Back: Nice and interesting.
Left: Feels both familiar and unique
Basement: very nice.
2nd Floor: feels good, but several items feel very out of place 

Miii's House:
Main: very nice
Right: needs work
Back: small, but I think that's what you were going for. expand or leave as is. both are fine
Left: same as back room
Basement: another small nice room
2nd Floor: hm.

Suggestions:
Mii's house: small rooms can be good, but having that many can remove the charm

Devon's house
Right: Maybe a darker wall and floor.  And the katana feels out of place
Basement: the area between the bed and plant on the right feels empty.  maybe move the chest there or add a table or tea tansu.

Final Thoughts:  This reminds me of something I heard on TV once: "Whenever someone says they want a tattoo that is black and white with a little bit of color, it usually means they don't know they really just want it all in color."  There are some great things, like Devon's main room, but I feel like there were things you did trying to be unique that aren't done by others, but might not realize that the reason others don't do them is because they don't work.  As is, I is overall alright.  We'll see if you can make it amazing everywhere.

Rating: 2/5
~


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 22, 2016)

next up for a review: Yukari Yakumo....


----------



## N a t (Jan 22, 2016)

I wanna join in! I'll review you kid kat79!

Also My address is: 4600-6265-9201

Edit: My town is a work in progress >.>

My review of Kid's town: I love the brick path, the team rocket themed villagers, and the little area in front of town hall and the caf? is precious! My only complaint is that I think the path looks a little strange in some areas. 9/10 ;3


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 23, 2016)

So we need two reviews,  one for Yukari yakumo and another one for bone baby.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 24, 2016)

bump! cant wait to finish my town and post here heh


----------



## N a t (Jan 24, 2016)

Bump for this thread! I'd love to hear what I can improve in my town, but Yukari needs a review first ;p


----------



## MayorFrisk (Jan 24, 2016)

★
Review of Gensokyo

Overall Rating: 6 / 10

First Impression: All of the party gifts and the oriental theme are quite nice. I may taken advantage of all the party poppers and sparklers.~ The aurora lights are absolutely gorgeous in the background and I stayed on your town tree for a good while, just enjoying the serene feel. Your pathways, however, bothered me a bit because they lacked borders.

Likes:
- Aurora Lights
- Placements of PWPs
- All of the landscaping

Dislikes:
- Hard to navigate through
- Lack of matching paths
- Overgrown in the Eastside

Houses:

-Reimu: Love love love LOVE the oriental theme. I love all the colors and decorations. It was all very gorgeous. The first floor, walk-in area, looks like it could use some work, direction wise. It seemed to be a kitchen of sorts but I was very unsure. Upstairs did not match the rest of the house at all was more of an eyesore. The basement was meant to be festive, I presume, but with the rest of the house, again, it didn't match.

-Yukari: First off, the first floor, walk-in area, is a little odd to navigate through, but the idea of an indoor garden was neat. The backroom was spoopy and seemed unnecessary, both the left and right rooms had no direction except for the hinting items like the bathroom things and the kitchen items. Other than that, the rooms theme was lost completely for me. Upstairs was nice, as far as continuing the oriental theme, and I really like the black/red exotic items. The basement was even spookier, but for some reason, I really appreciated it.

-Marisa: And the oriental theme ends. The star pattern really doesn't strike me as one to fit with the cabin furniture. The seasonal rooms are quite adorable, so I really like them. Possibly add more Halloween items to the back room. Upstairs briefly reminded me of Pokemon before it sunk in that it was a scientists lousy lab? x3 Either way, it was cute. The wedding area in the basement was nice, possibly save it with the lights on?

-Alice: Just to get to the house was difficult and the trees made it impossible to tell on where there was an opening or not. I really like the cosmic pattern in the opening room. This house has a more serene feeling that flows into all the rooms, especially the bathroom. All of the Easter eggs seemed more annoying than decoration points. Having matching sets is nice but adding decorations that match is important as well. The back room seemed like a bedroom but the doll with all the gems was lost on me. The right side seemed like just another bedroom and nothing more. Upstairs was actually really nice, and I like the recolored Roccoco. The basement was another spooky room. >w< I really liked it though. 

Suggestions: Try finding a pathway that has better borders and is nice with turns and corners. The placement of your trees was hard to navigate through, so possibly having a better layout with those would also be appreciated. They did seem over grown in the eastern and the lower south-west half. I really like the oriental theme and I would have hoped you would have kept it through in _all _the rooms of all the houses.

Final Thoughts: This town was overall, really nice. It was pleasant to walk through, despite getting confused on where to go and what not, even with the map. The residents were, as always, pretty nice. The theme was confusing after going through it all and I wasn't sure on what you were aiming for.


★
To The Person Rating:

My town is a work in progress, and I recently started playing again. I am looking for critique on PWP placement and flower arrangements. I have not worked on villager homes, my mule's, or my own in about a year. I would love feedback on the rooms in my home though, since I have worked on them more.


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm visiting Haven and will edit as I go....

Haven:

Well first off, you have some of the most popular villagers ever...I love Diana, Marshall, Stitches, and Chief. I like the paths, and the flower arrangements around each house. 

The paths, are nice, but don't really "pop". I could tell your town is a work in progress, but it looks like your are setting it up quite nicely as you have your pwp's in nice places. I love the giant tree you have in the plaza..I wonder how long it takes to have it that big. 

I like the zen exterior of your house...very nice looking in the snow.

As I enter your house, I can see you put effort in arranging the gorgeous set..It looks really good....The kitchen in the left room is awesome..I wish i could set it up like that.

I like the bathroom area.....it is really well arranged...maybe a few more items added would be great....just so it won't look too empty. Now your basement creeped me out, so i could not stay  there very long..

Overall your house is great..

Your town outside...needs work, but you have a great foundation and I can't wait to see how it will look when its completed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Next up Snowdin....

Wow just waking up in your town, gives me a soothing feeling...You have great detail in your town. Purple and Pink Tulips, combined with the bushes...Very nice touch in my opinion. The paths are a perfect combination. 

Your bus station is perfectly placed....I love it that you have most of your paths surrounded by your tulips and bushes. The camping area looks great, the grapevine looks good too. The resetti center is not in my favorite location, but i guess we can't move that now..The coffee shop is placed great, and the statue right in front of it, makes it look serene....

Your town is just beautiful..a real pleasure to visit.

Onto the houses:

Ok so Chara's house, needs a lot of work...So i won't rate that one..

Frisk's house: 

The room to the left side, is very nice...I like the mix of sweets, kitchen and other additional items..It looks pretty good.....The room to the right is interesting..I like the garden feeling. The backroom is ok, but maybe a few additional items would be good to fill it in. The room upstairs is a nice looking bedroom...the basement is ok, but could use something to spice it up a little....The main room is nice, and fits in with the main theme of your town...

Over all the house is nice, but I think you could add some kind of detail to get it perfect.

I'd give your town an 9/10.





My town name is: Aerobay
Character name: Raptor
Dream address is in the signature


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey Raptor! Link from Parkfeld here, and I'm gonna do my best at this rating thing! 

Overall Rating: 7 / 10

I love your roads! Your town is beautiful, honestly. While I love me some very forest-y towns, a very cutlured and developed town is good too! I love Raptor's house, and I love how Flame and Harley are both Team Rocket members. Do they steal villagers? lol.

Raptor's house: Very nice! Well done, and it looks very lived in and natural. I love the basement and the music room a lot! 

Kirby's house: I'm pretty sure you just started with this character, so I'm not gonna be too hard on him. It also helps we are wearing the same hat. (The attachment below is how I feel about Kirby basically!)

Harley's house: I'm a stikler for the rare sets, and I think her house looks quite nice, though not as cool as the other villager houses. I love the Team Rocket duo you have going with Flame, though.

Flame's house: I love the Sloppy set for how natural it looks, and the bath room in the top floor is awesome. 

Animal Villagers: Super cute! I love them all. But then again I love all the villagers in Animal Crossing. I donno.

PWP: Great placement! Honestly I love it. 

Suggestions: Just keep on working on your other villagers! 

Nit-picks: Some of the road designs start to clip off of cliffs and into rivers, but because this is an error on Nintendo's part re: custom designs and not inherently your fault, it's not going against ya. I only mention it because for some reason that drives me up the wall and it's the reason I did away with fully custom roads and started working with flowers, clovers, and alternating brick patterns with clovers. It does look wonderful in your town, for the most part though! 

__

Note to anyone going to rate my town: There are some really obvious but tactfully done hacked landscaping bull**** in regards to my town. You'll know what I did when you go in, honestly. However, I felt like hacking actual items in would detract from my game, so any house items lying around I either traded for or obtained. (Mostly traded for, honestly.) Honestly I don't know if doing landscape things that aren't normally allowed ingame are okay on this forum or not, but I figured I would warn the person rating my town about it. I'm looking for a general critique on my town, DA is in my sig.


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 27, 2016)

Friendly bump... Link from Park field is up for a review..


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bump this thread again


----------



## kid kat79 (Feb 3, 2016)

let's keep this thread going guys...Link from Park field is up for a review..


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Feb 7, 2016)

-----
~Bump~
-----
Note: this is my first time doing this, so don't take it by heart
-----
Link from Parkfield (Part 1)
-----
Dream address for this town: 
4600-6207-9023
-----
Overall Rating: 8/10
-----
Outside:
-----
Pros:
?love your town flag, it's amazing
?Thank you for the coffee, beak, and DLC items!
?I like the details of the bamboo and the bridge, adds a nice touch
?You have a nice group of villagers :3
?the camp fire idea looks cool!
?the 4 leaf clover and bushes idea for a path looks pretty nice!
-----
Cons:
?trees.... Everywhere..... Hard to move around
?some of the PWP placement
-----
Inside Ivay's house:
-----
1st floor:
?pretty interesting, I kind of see what your going for :3
2nd Floor:
?small but still looks nice 
-----
Inside Link's house:
-----
1st floor:
?picture room, nice idea!
Front room:
?egg set, cool.
?lol and a kitchen too, that's funny xD
Left room:
?ice and snow man set, they go well together
?this room is just so peaceful, I love it
Right room:
?Love the fall theme!
?Amazing! Music goes will with it
?this room is just perfect :3
2nd floor:
?weird mix, the good weird
?idk what you were going for but for some reason I like it, a lot!
Basement:
?glorious set, amazing!
?I like the little touches everywhere in this room!
-----

- - - Post Merge - - -

-----
Link from Parkfield (Part 2)
-----
Inside Thandion's house:
-----
1st floor:
?staying true to the tent I see.
?never seen a tent look so cool :3
-----
Inside Ember's house:
-----
1st floor:
?again it's a weird mix, like it!
?has a cool vibe to it
-----
My town: ColdBurn
Mayor: LoLkitty
Dream Address: 
5100-6250-6373
-----
Things to note:
?not finished with my paths
?my house is an experiment
?the fruit tree farm is temporary
?town is a month and a half old
-----


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 7, 2016)

want to keep these kind of threads alive and just reupdated mine after some changes
should I move the water well to the spot just west of the police station

went by Coldburn(5100-6250-6373) and I don't feel comfortable giving a rating or anything since it's obviously so very early in its' development and is still very much a blank slate.  I will only say that you need to get to work on it and also to finish making your paths since they cost nothing


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Feb 7, 2016)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> want to keep these kind of threads alive and just reupdated mine after some changes
> should I move the water well to the spot just west of the police station
> 
> went by Coldburn(5100-6250-6373) and I don't feel comfortable giving a rating or anything since it's obviously so very early in its' development and is still very much a blank slate.  I will only say that you need to get to work on it and also to finish making your paths since they cost nothing



So is that good or bad?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I will get to work on the paths :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 7, 2016)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> want to keep these kind of threads alive and just reupdated mine after some changes
> should I move the water well to the spot just west of the police station
> 
> went by Coldburn(5100-6250-6373) and I don't feel comfortable giving a rating or anything since it's obviously so very early in its' development and is still very much a blank slate.  I will only say that you need to get to work on it and also to finish making your paths since they cost nothing



Here's my review of your town! 
What i liked:
~The bamboo around the hot spring and town hall looked pretty good 
~That water pattern around the town is very nice!
~The entrance of the cafe was also pretty good
~The flower combination around the campsite
~The Dead trees close to Marisa House
~The houses were pretty well designed, especially Yukari and Reimu house
~The spooky rooms of the houses
~The picnic patterns close to the plaza
What i didn't liked:
~The left room of the house of Reimu seems a lil' empty
~Behind the police station is also a lil' empty too
~The patterns in the plaza when the water pattern was interrupted by the stair pattern
Final Rating: 9.7-10
Your town is so nice! It has some small errors but everything else is fine!


----------



## kid kat79 (Feb 15, 2016)

friendly bump


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 24, 2016)

Jetix, I just visited Tokashi. I like visiting hacked towns to see all the tricks that can be done, like roses and bushes in the river, clovers growing on the bridges and cobblestones, and a bridge over a pond. 

There were lots of presents waiting for me when I arrived so I changed into a party dress. The houses are all small (one room) so there's not much on the interior decorating front going on, but the town itself is very pretty and colorful. There are so many flowers and they are all arranged so nicely.

I especially like the way you used streetlights and bushes on the "street" between the villager houses, which are arranged so nicely in rows at the top left corner of the map. I took a pic standing there:


----------



## Miii (Feb 25, 2016)

Tolisamarie, I just visited your dream town and I like it! I can only imagine how many hours you spent plot reseting to get your villagers' houses where they are xD 

I like how everything is very organized and your path designs are very pretty (especially the ones around your town square!). Your characters' names made me laugh, and their houses were interesting  I liked Fun Zone's house (the basement was my favorite room), and the main room of your hotel was nice, too. You did a good job matching the music playing to each room's theme. And lastly, I'm extremely jealous of your fairytale bridges (been trying to get that pwp for months). Overall, it was a good visit 

My dream address is in my signature ^~^


----------



## Briguy (Feb 27, 2016)

Miii, your town is fantastic! Just immaculate. I've never seen a town so organized and perfectly maintained. Don't think I could ever pull off anything like that. I'm more of a natural type, but yours is very impressive. Would visit again.

My DA: 4600-3275-8612


----------



## EdwinfromMosqui (Feb 28, 2016)

Briguy Im running through your flowers!  You have some awesome villagers. Oh wow everything is very natural but its still got a place. This bamboo park is beautiful! Yeah I really like this town. The Japanese theme you got is great. Your house is pretty nice as well. This is very fun. Your gyroids are cute. I <3 gyroids. 

Haha Your flag is great!! I love this town. My 3ds has tons of pictures of your town now. My friend is gonna love your basement!

You should be very happy with your town. The best part of your town was all the people I met! 

My dream address: DA: 5500-6340-5428


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 28, 2016)

Miii said:


> Tolisamarie, I just visited your dream town and I like it! I can only imagine how many hours you spent plot reseting to get your villagers' houses where they are xD
> 
> I like how everything is very organized and your path designs are very pretty (especially the ones around your town square!). Your characters' names made me laugh, and their houses were interesting  I liked Fun Zone's house (the basement was my favorite room), and the main room of your hotel was nice, too. You did a good job matching the music playing to each room's theme. And lastly, I'm extremely jealous of your fairytale bridges (been trying to get that pwp for months). Overall, it was a good visit
> 
> My dream address is in my signature ^~^



Thank you for reviewing my dream town. Just an FYI, when you have three bridges villagers won't suggest any more bridge PWPs. You have to demolish one if you ever want one of your (peppy) villagers to suggest the fairy tale bridge (or any other bridges).


----------



## Briguy (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for the review, Edwin! Yeah, my flowers are totally out of control. Recently, I've been running around in circles under my fruit trees, to get rid of the flowers under them so I can harvest the fruit.


----------



## Miii (Feb 28, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> Thank you for reviewing my dream town. Just an FYI, when you have three bridges villagers won't suggest any more bridge PWPs. You have to demolish one if you ever want one of your (peppy) villagers to suggest the fairy tale bridge (or any other bridges).



Really?! Ugh I wish I'd known that months ago! xD Thank you so much!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 28, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> Jetix, I just visited Tokashi. I like visiting hacked towns to see all the tricks that can be done, like roses and bushes in the river, clovers growing on the bridges and cobblestones, and a bridge over a pond.
> 
> There were lots of presents waiting for me when I arrived so I changed into a party dress. The houses are all small (one room) so there's not much on the interior decorating front going on, but the town itself is very pretty and colorful. There are so many flowers and they are all arranged so nicely.
> 
> I especially like the way you used streetlights and bushes on the "street" between the villager houses, which are arranged so nicely in rows at the top left corner of the map. I took a pic standing there:



Thank you very much for the review tolisamarie!


----------



## Starfireten (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi I just came from Glendale and IT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! It's so pretty with the pattern and the flowers, and I MISS COOKIE SOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!! AND Jeremiah ughhhh! Very very pretty and I will be adding this to my favorites. c:

I would love some recommendations c:
DA: 4500-6273-0519
~~~
Edited:
I didn't see someone else posted..woops


----------



## Miii (Mar 5, 2016)

Starfireten, I'm walking around Benton now, and your town looks fairly new :3 I like your flag design, your town map, and the fact that you have Francine too (I just recently got her). The outfit your character was wearing was cute. Your house is small still, but looks pretty inside with the harvest set. I also like that you have Peanut and Merengue; they're both really cute! 

As far as recommendations for your town go, I think you could use some more flowers and trees, and, if you like having every fruit, some organized fruit orchards. I think a good place for them would be along the cliff on the left side of your town. If you prefer not having path designs in your town, I think it might look nice if you did some decorating with seashells (maybe pretty pink and blue sea shells around your town square) and flowers around pwps and villagers' houses. And if you _do_ like path designs, I think they would add both color and originality to your town :3 I also think you could use some more pwps! I personally like fairytale and zen stuff, but of course you should pick whatever you like. Good luck with decorating and I'd be happy to visit again when you update it! ^~^


----------



## Happycarmen (Mar 5, 2016)

glendale? I hope I didnt botch that up.

I think it was cute and I liked the path a LOT! The orchard above the plaza was a cute touch with the flowers beneath it and all of them evenly spaced! I like the tree stumps with roses next to them and the bamboo by the train station. The colouring of rose placement near the windmill was very very cute! The flag was adorable and matched the fairy tale town hall. Love the path made  by sea shells which is a cute and original idea! I like that you kept to a fairy tale theme and I adore the placement of the roost! The idea to add an archway infront of it is super adorables! Im unsure why but the idea of perfect apples near the roost really clicks with me. The bit with the flowers and trellis's is really well done and symetrical. Houses were beautiful inside and out. Love the use of lighting! They also had sets of furniture in.

Reccomendations:
Add a path to the train station? Even if its just one small opening through the blue roses. Rosies house was also a little close to the town hall. Also the characters all have the same name? Some rooms of houses did seem a little random (the really pink castle house had modern wood in it which seemed a little odd but I wont bash your furniture taste).

Edit: didnt rate so here I give it 9.7/10


-------

DA -      7300-3544-3384


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 23, 2016)

Your town was very charming. There were a not so many PWPs that it was overwhelming, but enough that it didn't feel totally bare, and lots of pretty flowers and plants. Your house decor was very nice too, although I'm wondering if some of the present-looking items and fruits on the floor might have been for storage instead of decor?

My recommendation: While a stray fossil or bee hive here and there happens to the best of us, it's best to try to clean up before updating your dream address. It really makes the atmosphere that much nicer when there aren't a bunch of fossils, ores, and stray fruits all around (with the exception of ones used as landscaping, of course). I also feel like a town like yours might not be suited to a dark and cloudy evening, and it may look best if you save it on a sunny day.

Rating: 7/10
---------------------------------------------------

My dream address: 4900-6547-0079


----------



## kid kat79 (Oct 11, 2016)

bumping this thread...lets see if we can keep it going.


----------



## Fallenchild (Oct 11, 2016)

This sounds fun  ill join
Lunavila: ok, I guess this village is supposed to be located on the moon, thats a really cool theme but besides the paths around the villagers houses there isn't alot more to see, would be cool if you had one of your players dressed up as an astronaut and decorate his house like an space ship, or if all the animals were wearing an space suit ...
I mean... its a cute town but it has too many empty spots, Im sure once you add more designs it'll look even better



Spoiler: my dream adress =)



4300-6836-2973


----------



## cloverette (Oct 13, 2016)

The dream address you provided led to a town called Symphony? I tried it a couple times in case I typed it in wrong. It's a lovely hacked town with Undertale themes and I'd definitely recommend visiting but I'd also like to see Lunavile.


----------



## Fallenchild (Oct 13, 2016)

cloverette said:


> The dream address you provided led to a town called Symphony? I tried it a couple times in case I typed it in wrong. It's a lovely hacked town with Undertale themes and I'd definitely recommend visiting but I'd also like to see Lunavile.



Symphony is my town, lunavila is the town I was reviewing, her dream adress is 4900-6547-0079 in case you didnt see it.


----------



## Chrisscottd (Oct 13, 2016)

Please visit my winter ice town! 

6200-3338-5067

Sutton


----------



## cloverette (Oct 13, 2016)

oh doy im sorry ;_; i love symphony a lot but i thought it'd be rude to gush about it too much if it wasn't your town. it's gorgeous, i especially love the beach with trees on it.


----------



## Fallenchild (Oct 15, 2016)

Aww thank you C: and no problem


----------



## petaI (Dec 14, 2016)

is it ok to bump this? :'D i'm not entirely sure if there's another thread for newer addresses, but anyways, i would love to review the one above me but sadly it was before the wipe-out  here's my dream address: 5D00-0018-35DF! it's a soon-to-be space/galaxy town and it has ALOT of work to be done!


----------



## hamster (Dec 14, 2016)

--


----------



## piercedhorizon (Dec 14, 2016)

Mine is my in my signature! I will be sure to visit yours!


----------



## derpymayor (Dec 15, 2016)

I visited Celestia tonight and overall I think its a cute town. I like the foresty you have and you have a lot of pretty hybrids. Luna's house has a lot of rare items and it has a lot of potential. The little moon tiles you have around town are adorable too. 

If someone wants to review my town Kanto this is my dream address: 4B00-0016-765B. My town is still a WIP, but I feel ok letting people see it lol. Nana's and Doll's houses are both no where near done but I feel ok with Yachiru's house. I would love some tips for landscaping


----------



## kid kat79 (Jan 10, 2017)

Derbymayor is next up for review... Let's keep this thread going..


----------



## Rosielovely (Feb 20, 2017)

Visit my dream town! 5C00-0037-5C74 and the name of my town is Hunnybun! &#55357;&#56888;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Visit my dream town! 5C00-0037-5C74 and the name of my town is Hunnybun!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 20, 2017)

Honeybun is avrage imo. I think the theme is pink/cute. The best part here is the cherry cafe. I suggest using villagers like Cookie and Fuchia to make the theme more relevant, and pink paths.


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 20, 2017)

It's still Derpymayor's turn...and did anyone ever review Senketsu's?


----------



## hamster (Feb 20, 2017)

pp


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok, let me review derpymayor's. 

I love the town and the houses. I also loved the natural theme of the flower and the bushes. I think you could add a natural path like stepping stones to go along with it. The houses have a cool pastel/sweets theme. I also like the use of the k.k. slider music.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm reviewing MayorOfSackville's town, Citrine!

I love the orange theme!! It's quite wonderful, especially the adorable pathways. The whole town definitely has a nice relaxing summer feel to it. The splatoon room in the mayor's house is awesome, by the way. Go KK Rider fits very well in there. The sweets room to the left also has a very spectacular music choice. The villager choice is also really great. Everything about Citrine is truly citrus-y, haha.


----------



## BeatlesFan789 (Feb 20, 2017)

Review of Citrine:

I like the consistent orange color/theme you have going! It compliments the green of spring/summer very well. The wide open flower fields add a really nice touch as well. The thick orange tree forests are really pretty. One thing I noticed is that the town is a little difficult to navigate due to the bushes lining the paths but it's not too difficult to work around. The town is really unique, I'm glad I got to visit.

Edit:

Oops, I'll review Moonfall as well. Didn't see the post until I posted mine 

Review of Moonfall: 
Your paths around town are so cute! I also enjoy some of the flower combos you have going right now. Your benches and fountain and other cute PWPs make for a nice, cozy, village-y feel. I like the cafe/well/fence area with the shrubs and gold roses. Nice little hangout area.
Overall, I really enjoyed my visit to Moonfall. It looks really cute in the winter at night, by the way.
_____________________

My dream address is in my sig below. Rainier is still a big w.i.p. but I would love some feedback!


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 20, 2017)

*Rainier
*
First of all, I really like the name of your town!
The plaza tree area looks nice with golden roses and that pattern which btw I'd suppose looks awesome in every season! You have a lot of hybrids everywhere and your pwps are already well organized. The yellow bench is in a perfect, calm spot. 
Those flannel shirt patterns of yours were cool, I'm always curious to find Wendell in dream towns! The way you've decorated your caf? looks nice, the violets and lilies look great there. Very good job already ^^


----------



## creamyy (Feb 20, 2017)

I probably won’t have anything constructive to say about your town but I can tell you about the things I like about your town.

First things first, town with falling cherry blossoms make me very happy, so that’s a good start. I really, absolutely love your town event plaza. It’s super neat and I love how you’ve used bushes as a border. Also I really like the triangle grass pattern you have by cookie and maple’s house. I didn’t notice it was a pattern at first but now I realise it actually looks pretty neato. Now usually, I’m not really a fan of completely pattern filled towns, but up near your mayor’s house with the water fountain, I really enjoyed walking around that area. Your campground is super neat and I really enjoyed my coffee by the river. Moving forward, I really liked the little zen area. It’s really simple but I like it that way. Your wishing well area is super neat, I love areas bordered by bushes and I think it’s really cute how you left a coin by the well. The path up to the town hall was very pleasant. I went up and down three time to really take it in. Why did I not go through the flower arch up past the fountain and towards the train station first? That was an even more pleasant path. I enjoyed it very much. I like your little park area too, and the little hopscotch was a really cute touch. Overall, I think your town is very relaxing and enjoyable. There were some areas of your town that felt very flat? Like, I feel like you need more trees or something as well as flowers. In your town I would like to see more flowers and more variety in flowers, I just don’t find a cluster of white roses very appealing. That’s all.

My da is 6A00-0043-CF8B


----------



## kid kat79 (Oct 28, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 2, 2018)

first review since returning after who knows how long

+ = like
* = neutral
- = dislike

Rosedale
Town:
+ spring evening
+ flowers everywhere
+ nice path
+ cut bamboo fences
+ heart of gold   roses!
* ...underwear...
- no path to camping area and several other locations; not even visible from path
- playground area would be nice but is overrun with flowers

Suggestions:
* have paths, even small or implied ones using foliage, to the different attractions
* remove flowers from playground area

Shannon's House
+ sea sound
+ main: office area?
+ right: lovely kitchen
+ back: museum?  what is that fairy in a bottle thing?!  must have 
* left: bath area that can be lovely and slovenly.  would like if chose one or the other
+ upstairs: lovely bedroom
- basement: a princess'... man-cave?  again, both very lovely and very not.

Suggestions:
* different carpet for upstairs; maybe the one in your basement
* streamline basement and bathroom into either lovely or not

Kia's House:
+ nice kitchen
* small, but not sure if deliberately not expanded home

Suggestions:
* maybe expand, or maybe not

Final Thoughts:
Very nice, but nothing that wows me.  Some decisions are really good, but feel incomplete.

Rating: 3


----------

